# Flint River Walleye



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello,
i like probably many of you am getting "cabin fever" and can't wait to get outside to the river to fish. Does anyone know how early one might be able to start catching walleye in the Flint River?

Thanks,


----------



## syphon5327 (Mar 15, 2011)

im not to sure when it is i know there is a descent spot to fish on morseville road try there i got a couple of out of there before in the summer time there is a weedbed


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well if your going to fish for them you better be doing it right now... Come 12:01 am on the 16th the season closes so you have less than 3hrs to catch one...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Season closed till last Saturday in april

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

THE BEST TIME TO FISH THE FLINT IS AS SOON AS IT OPENS BACK UP. WE START FISHING AS SOON AS IT HITS MIDNIGHT AND USUALLY HAVE OUR 3-MAN LIMIT BEFORE DAYLIGHT. THE ONLY THING THAT SCREWS IT UP IS HIGH, MUDDY WATER.


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

HI,
So there are still plenty of walleye in there when the season opens back up at the end of April, right?

Stump


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Most of the walleye haven't even ran up the river yet. Has been a weird year, but the opener should be great! Depends on the weather. It's usually good for the first week or two then the fish start heading back. All depends on water temps. Last year was warm and water was low. Still lots of fish but mostly males. The big females are the first to leave and head back to the bay.


----------



## Coyote Joe (Feb 20, 2013)

Water is high, fast, muddy, and E. coli levels are high.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Talk about rising from the ashes...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

